# What are the best sources for custom router bits?



## brian_hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)

In a previous post, we asked about where to find a router bit with the following profile:









We received lots of great suggestions. After extensive research, it appears that such a router bit does not exist through retail channels. One option is to explore having a custom bit made for this profile.

We are interested in hearing from anyone with experience in purchasing a custom router bit. 

Our criteria is:
1) quality bit that cuts clean and will easily last for the entire kitchen project;
2) company that is good to work with;
3) has the capacity to create the bit in weeks not months; and
4) reasonable prices. 

What else should be aware of? Which companies would you recommend?

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Whiteside makes the best bits according to a FWW tool review from a while back and they will also make custom bits. I have no idea what the cost or expected delivery time would be.

There is also the possibility of getting that profile made for a molding head that could be used on a table saw. Possibly Corob Cutter. Magic Molder is another one.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Whiteside makes the best bits according to a FWW tool review from a while back and they will also make custom bits. I have no idea what the cost or expected delivery time would be.
> 
> There is also the possibility of getting that profile made for a molding head that could be used on a table saw. Possibly Corob Cutter. Magic Molder is another one.


2nd the motion...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

WHat Chuck said. 
Or with 3 set-ups/cuts on the table saw with a Freud box cutter blade. would do the same profile.
Or 4 setups with a 1/8" saw blade.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> What Chuck said.
> Or with 3 set-ups/cuts on the table saw with a Freud box cutter blade. would do the same profile.
> Or 4 setups with a 1/8" saw blade.
> Herb


or....

cut the slope w/ a *Vertical Raised Panel Bit*....

cut the slot w/ a *Slotting Cutter*...
(get the *2" Stacked Slotting Set*... you won't regret it)...

make the RO's w/ a profiled hard sanding block or a *Cornering Tool*....


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

You're not going to get a custom bit like that for a "reasonable price". Custom tooling is expensive.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Contact magnate.net

https://www.magnate.net/Articles.asp?ID=257

Centurion can make it (I have been to their shop) but they are pretty busy with specialty tooling for industry. You might want to call and see their price

https://www.centuriontools.com/


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

ger21 said:


> You're not going to get a custom bit like that for a "reasonable price". Custom tooling is expensive.


Seeing that reminded me. Years ago I read how to make shaper bits in the home shop. Of course the guy probably had a trillion dollars in tools too. But the bits were made on just a metal lathe if I recall correctly, using HSS. This was actually done in a custom shop, not a home shop, but if they could make them, likely a home work shop with a metal lathe, or access to one, could make a bit. I wouldn't count on one made out of HSS to stay sharp long to, but for one or two jobs likely would work. This is NOT a recommendation to do this, proceed at your own risk I used to read a lot of engineering books too.


----------



## Chris Itin (Oct 15, 2019)

I know I suggested this in your first post, and you are probably not interested, but I will say again that you might want to consider simply purchasing the cabinet doors from KraftMaid. They make beautiful doors.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Chris Itin said:


> I know I suggested this in your first post, and you are probably not interested, but I will say again that you might want to consider simply purchasing the cabinet doors from KraftMaid. They make beautiful doors.


But where's the fun in that?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

JOAT said:


> But where's the fun in that?


The fun in that, since it is a one off project, is the time spent is less and the cost of a custom made bit, my guess $175-$200 for a set. Most standard sets average $150. and cheapo around $60. A different story if it is a production run. 

Just my thoughts,
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

A side issue, Herb, is that if a cab. door company doesn't have the specific shaper knives on hand, they'll have to build the knife cost into _their_ pricing. Not to mention that they may not be interested in doing anything other than their _own_ door styles (no pun intended).


This company, local to me, makes something similar, under 'Inside profiles-Chamfer'
https://www.centralvalleyindustries.com/woodspecies.php
No idea how close the sizing is to what the OP is looking for.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> A side issue, Herb, is that if a cab. door company doesn't have the specific shaper knives on hand, they'll have to build the knife cost into _their_ pricing. Not to mention that they may not be interested in doing anything other than their _own_ door styles (no pun intended).
> 
> 
> This company, local to me, makes something similar, under 'Inside profiles-Chamfer'
> ...


That chamfer profile is close to the same as OP shows,not sure about the physical dimensions though.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeh; I just thought I'd post that to let Brian (tho OP) know that they're available. Maybe a millwork shop would run him off a bunch of moulded door frame material and leave the door making to him.
That would seems to me to be a reasonable solution to the issue.


----------



## brian_hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks so much for all of the great suggestions.

It probably looks like I am being a bit ungrateful by starting a thread and then not responding to the posts. I have tried to post responses in the original "elusive bit" thread, but they never show up. I think that I may be such a newbie that my posts are being auto-directed to the backwaters of the discussion group. :smile:

Let's see if a post to this thread makes it through ...


----------



## brian_hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)

Looks like my post made it through. Here is what I tried posting to the other thread.

Wow, thanks to everyone for sharing their ideas. This forum has a wealth of knowledge! 

After reading the suggestions carefully, we are going to investigate 4 options:
1) Use the extra molding method by adding the 3/4" piece to the rails.
2) Ordering a custom router bit to cut the rails in one pass.
3) Use a commercial bit to get a 1/2" sloped piece on the rails instead of 3/4".
4) Just order the doors pre-made.


Option 1:
There are lots of good ideas in this thread about different ways to make the extra 3/4" molding piece. We will test a few to see what works best for us using the tools that we have.

Option 2:
Since we will eventually be doing the whole kitchen, it might be worth the money to order a custom router bit for the rails. A new thread (this thread) will be started to explore that path.

Option 3:
The Whiteside 6004A appears to be a similar edge pattern except only 1/2" deep instead of 3/4" deep - and without the roundover. Maybe we would like it just as much.

















Option 4:
Initial queries with Home Depot exploring just buying the faces were not encouraging. The salesman said that the faces had to be in 1/4" increments which won't work for this project. Also, matching the stain of the drawer fronts with the face frames could be a challenge (both are cherry). A call directly to KraftMaid is planned for this week.


Thanks again for all your help. We plan to report back with our final decision.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Were you posting from a phone or a PC? Were you logged in? If you weren't, and you can tell if you are because you'll see something like this *"Welcome, DaninVan. Visited Today 08:47 AM"* up at the top under the banner, then you aren't logged in. 'No tickee; no laundry'. 
Just to be clear, you _must_ be logged in to comment.


----------



## brian_hammerhead (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks, DaninVan,

Yes, I am logged in. When I post small messages, they go right through. However, when I add more details and some photos to a follow-up post (not the original post), then I get a message saying that the post will wait for a moderator. This probably happens because I am so new to the forum.

I am a big believer in contributing to the forum so that others in similar situations can be helped, hence the desire to add additional info and supporting photos.

I have reached out to the moderators to see if they can help.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Pictures (or links) may have been the trigger(?).
This site gets hives when it thinks something is spammish...


----------



## jharrigan07 (Aug 1, 2013)

When I was working as a CNC manager, we had to order a pair of custom router bits for a moulding profile. The turnaround was fast, but I remember it was $700 for the pair non-carbide. This was 2001, so I am sure things are less expensive now, but I was stunned by the price then.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

brian_hammerhead said:


> Thanks, DaninVan,
> 
> Yes, I am logged in. When I post small messages, they go right through. However, when I add more details and some photos to a follow-up post (not the original post), then I get a message saying that the post will wait for a moderator. This probably happens because I am so new to the forum.
> 
> ...


Brian it could be because you have less than 10 posts. The problem may go away as soon as you get past that.


----------

